# Best arrow/broadhead combination



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Im looking for a new arrow and was wondering if anyone had any tips on what to buy. The three ive previously owned were fiberglass and they started splintering.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yellowjacket arrow with a shure shot penatrater tip


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

yellowjacket with a muzzy quick release and a carp tip


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ya carp tip for sure even if your shooting gar they leave a smaller hole


----------



## BeanBurritoBrian (May 18, 2008)

Hey, does anybody have a recommendation for shooting combos in regards to Eelpout, Burbot, pout, poor man lobster, poodle fish, snow geese in water, and or spooky fish? All the previous talk about shooting Eelpout has got me looking for the ever elusive state record of 3lbs. 2oz.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

hehehe i cant tell you that highly classified info. it was shot with a yellow jacket arrow with piranha tip other then that i cant tell you 8)


----------



## BlazinArrow (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Bean. i suggest you quit while your ahead. :eyeroll:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

BlazinArrow said:


> Hey Bean. i suggest you quit while your ahead. :eyeroll:


 :withstupid: I second that.


----------

